# Are the JLC curved vs. straight end leather straps interchangeable



## sacundim (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I tried searching the forum for this but did not have a lot of luck.

I just noticed that the JLC straps come in two variants:


Straight ends, with straight spring bars
Curved ends, with curved spring bars

My watch came with curved bars and strap, but some of the JLC straps I'm seeing on eBay are straight. Is it possible to fit either style of strap to the watch, or do I have to stick with the curved ones?


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

It should work fine, but you should change the curved spring bars to straight spring bars if you're planning on using a straight end strap.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

It depends, really. JLC lugs are usually shorter than the norm - well, to be more precise, the lug holes are usually drilled a bit more inboard than the norm - which results in thicker straight-end strap ends often rubbing up against the cases. (Sometimes even just using a slightly thinner gauge spring bar can make the difference between a straight-end strap that rubs and one that _just_ fits, without rubbing. Of course, I generally like to stick to thicker, OEM style spring bars, for the security they seem to provide. I will even use Omega 1.8 mm spring bars with my JLCs. Omega spring bars are the best in the business, IMO.)

So, to answer your question, _yes, _you _could_ use straight-end straps on your JLC. Depending on which model JLC it is, and where the lug holes are drilled (and even what gauge spring bar you plan to use), they _might _rub up against the case. For cheaper or reasonably priced aftermarket straps, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Rubbing up against the case shouldn't hurt the watch itself at all. The straps will likely suffer unwanted wear in those areas, though. I've had straps that rubbed (on other watches) that ended up looking like they were ready to be thrown out - just in the areas where they rubbed - when the rest of the straps still looked brand new. A strap that rubs may or may not exhibit such unwanted wear, depending on the case, and what kind of "lip" it has on the bottom edge of the it. A sharper bottom case edge will tear up a strap rubbing up against it far quicker than a softer, more rounded one.

With straight-end OEM straps, I would probably reconsider, unless you got them at very good prices and don't mind the possibility of them getting chewed up at the ends. It's one thing to not care too much about a $100 strap getting chewed up after just a couple of weeks or months of use, but allowing the same to happen to a $500 OEM strap would be a shame.

Anyway, I've been scouring the web trying to find different straps to use with my JLCs. So far, here's what I've found:

1) Camille Fournet makes all of JLC's OEM straps. I just ordered an OEM JLC strap from my local JLC boutique not long ago, and it clearly stated "Camille Fournet" on the plastic bag the strap came in. Therefore, for the exact same quality (but minus the JLC logo/word mark), you could just order a Camille Fournet strap. Not too many places to do so, though. Their website is kind of a mess, but it is possible to order straight from them:

READY-TO-WEAR WATCH STRAPS

The only retailer that I could find who supplies CM is:

http://www............com/assets/own/safedataframe.html?fsrc=http://www............com/

(I've just ordered a curved end strap from them. I have no affiliation with them, whatsoever.)

EDIT: Hmm... Won't let me link. Try the first few results here (there should be several choices beyond the "Madeleine CE"): 
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=camille+fournet+curved+end+..........&oq=camille+fournet+curved+end+..........&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_nf=1&gs_l=hp.12...0.0.4.17556.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0.pfwc.1.ghQRNV2nzy0&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=4efb703498baec21

2) RIOS 1931 makes some decent straps. They also make the straps for Sirtoli, which also offers curved end straps that would work with your JLC:

Alligator Watch Bands by Sirtoli - Crocodile, Ostrich, Shark and Calf Skin Watch Straps

You'll have to sort through and figure out what models come with curved ends, as their supply is constantly changing, from what I can tell. Again, no affiliation here.

3) RIOS 1931 themselves sell curved end versions of their straps, too. These appear to be new to the market:

RIOS jaeger strap | eBay

4) You can also get one of the custom strap makers found on various forum "sales corners" to make you a bespoke curved end strap. It helps to supply a sample strap, though. Here's one I recently had peterwatch.acc make me. It took over a month, but the quality and attention to detail was excellent. I'm pretty picky about my straps, and I was happy, overall, with the results:




























Another strap maker I've had good results with is Ekamon of Kay Straps (though I don't know if he's able or willing to do curved end straps). Both of these guys can be found possibly here at WUS's SC, but definitely over on TZ's SC. *** Just do a search.

Hope this helps. Just trying to pass on some of the info I've gathered from spending _way_ too much time researching straps for my JLCs. ;-)


----------



## Radcliffe (Apr 16, 2012)

Which JLC are you trying to fit just out of curiosity? 
You can apply a straight strap to your watch with ease, the look will be very slightly different. As long as the mm size is the same on the straps it will work... straight or curved. Obviously there will be more "see-through" room between the head and strap on the straight. What color are you considering?


----------



## sacundim (Mar 3, 2012)

Radcliffe said:


> Which JLC are you trying to fit just out of curiosity?
> You can apply a straight strap to your watch with ease, the look will be very slightly different. As long as the mm size is the same on the straps it will work... straight or curved. Obviously there will be more "see-through" room between the head and strap on the straight. What color are you considering?


An older version Master World Geographic (circa 2003, 38mm diameter, 19mm lug distance, 16mm buckle).


----------



## sacundim (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Dixan,

Thanks for your extremely detailed answer. I actually convinced myself on my own to play it safe and go for a curved-end strap, and one of the straps I saw online that is at the top of my candidates list is this Camile Fournet curved-end ostrich strap. Hearing that these guys make the straps for JLC certainly reinforces that choice!


----------



## RayG (Dec 3, 2007)

sacundim said:


> Hey guys, I tried searching the forum for this but did not have a lot of luck.
> 
> I just noticed that the JLC straps come in two variants:
> 
> ...


I would think the straight ones are for the Reverso?


----------



## dwdwdworld (Feb 9, 2012)

I was also struggling between the cuvrved or straight end strap for my ultrathin moon and i ended up buying the curved one with some spare curved spring bars. The original straps are too big for my small wrist so i bought the Camile Fournet online from Germany. It was a special order but it turned out good at the end. Lucky I ordered some spare spring bars as i managed to damage one of the spring bars. Not sure if I'm allowed to post link to the website.


----------



## kenneth cooke (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a few genuine JLC alligator straps that fit my JLC Reverso Duo. Give me a shout if I can help anyone. Certainly Camille Fournet seem to be JLC choice supplier for straps. One point. JLC Reverso straps come in two lengths I cannot answer for JLC straps in general but the is a good chance they will. Size is a very important issue especially with deployant buckles.


----------



## simon12c (Apr 28, 2012)

This is a fascinating thread. I have just been on the Camille web site, to build the strap I want. However I can't specify a 19mm black alligator strap with a curved shoulder? This is probably a stupid beginners question, but does the strap curve at the shoulder because of the curved retaining pin (ie all straps are originally straight) or do you have to buy a strap which already has a curved end piece? If so, any tips on how I achieve this via the CM web site...?
Alternatively, if anyone has a strap / clasp they are looking to sell, please let me know!!
Thanks in advance.
Simon


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

simon12c said:


> This is a fascinating thread. I have just been on the Camille web site, to build the strap I want. However I can't specify a 19mm black alligator strap with a curved shoulder? This is probably a stupid beginners question, but does the strap curve at the shoulder because of the curved retaining pin (ie all straps are originally straight) or do you have to buy a strap which already has a curved end piece? If so, any tips on how I achieve this via the CM web site...?
> Alternatively, if anyone has a strap / clasp they are looking to sell, please let me know!!
> Thanks in advance.
> Simon


Try ordering here (see the Camille Fournet offerings on the linked page):

http://www............com/pi-1473819992.htm?categoryId=13

I am not affiliated with them in any way, but they are basically the one place I've found on the Internet that carries CF straps. I ordered one from them about a month ago, and I'm about to order one now for my new Memovox. You need straps that are actually curved at the lug ends. The spring bars will be curved as well. Best of luck!

EDIT: I don't understand the logic, but this business doesn't allow its site to be linked. Just Google "Camille Fournet Curved End Watch Style." ;-)


----------



## simon12c (Apr 28, 2012)

THank you very much for that. I've looked on their site, but I cannot seem to work out how to purchase a curved shoulder strap without pin buckle. Additionally, if I go to the jlc 'shop by brand' part on their site, I don't see any curved shoulder strap appropriate. I may be showing astonishing levels of idiocy here, but any pointers appreciated.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

simon12c said:


> THank you very much for that. I've looked on their site, but I cannot seem to work out how to purchase a curved shoulder strap without pin buckle. Additionally, if I go to the jlc 'shop by brand' part on their site, I don't see any curved shoulder strap appropriate. I may be showing astonishing levels of idiocy here, but any pointers appreciated.


Go to the "curved end straps" section in the leather straps section on the main page. All straps come on tang buckles. You'll have to remove the tang buckle and install the OEM deployant on your own. Do a search to find out how. We've all had to take the same first steps. Once you get the hang of it, changing out straps and buckles will become second nature to you....


----------



## simon12c (Apr 28, 2012)

Ahhhh! Got it.
Thanks!
I've decided to go for a CF strap. In the strap builder I've chosen exactly what I want - can someone just advise on thickness? I was planning on ordering a 3mm thick strap. Would that be the correct thickness if I was buying a JLC branded strap? Also going for the hypoallergenic calf skin underneath. Sound like a good idea.
As ever, advice very much appreciated.
Simon


----------



## KarenChezk (Mar 23, 2012)

simon12c said:


> Ahhhh! Got it.
> Thanks!
> I've decided to go for a CF strap.


Love the CF! Good Choice!

-KC


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

simon12c said:


> Ahhhh! Got it.
> Thanks!
> I've decided to go for a CF strap. In the strap builder I've chosen exactly what I want - can someone just advise on thickness? I was planning on ordering a 3mm thick strap. Would that be the correct thickness if I was buying a JLC branded strap? Also going for the hypoallergenic calf skin underneath. Sound like a good idea.
> As ever, advice very much appreciated.
> Simon


Ummm... What website are you on? It's much easier to just order from the Watch Style website, as I suggested above. Best of luck.


----------



## simon12c (Apr 28, 2012)

Dixan said:


> Ummm... What website are you on? It's much easier to just order from the Watch Style website, as I suggested above. Best of luck.


I'm on the CF website. I figured that was a good one to use since they're the manufacturers....?

It also appears to be less expensive than the watch style site.


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

My MUT 38 works with straight bars as well as the OEM curved.


----------



## sacundim (Mar 3, 2012)

simon12c said:


> Ahhhh! Got it.
> Thanks!
> I've decided to go for a CF strap. In the strap builder I've chosen exactly what I want - can someone just advise on thickness? I was planning on ordering a 3mm thick strap. Would that be the correct thickness if I was buying a JLC branded strap?


Well, that's what I've been trying to figure out right now, because the curved-end Camille Fournet ostrich strap I was looking at is listed as being 6mm thick at its widest spot. I just improvised a way of measuring my JLC's original strap, and it's about 4mm thick, so now I'm worried that a 6mm thick strap will just overpower my watch (Master Geo)...


----------



## simon12c (Apr 28, 2012)

Ive ordered a 3mm strap.


----------



## f15x28 (Oct 13, 2014)

Just purchased a MUT Moon 39. As some folks here in WUS suggested, I am saving the original JLC strap and I am looking for a replacement, so I'm really trying to figure out this whole curved spring bars and curved strap ends thing. Just to add to the discussion: you can convert straight spring bars into curved ones with a spring bar curving tool, like this one:














Of course, you need to buy slightly longer straight spring bars so that when bent the effective width is what you want.


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Just ordered a CF canvas strap with curved ends for my JLC DSC. I still have the original JLC spring bars so I'll just use them but it would be nice to source replacement spring bars as well just in case I need to change them in the future. 

Ideally I'd need 21mm (1,8mm) curved "rounded" single flange spring bars, any idea where I can source that? I have some sharp double flange straight 1,8mm spring bars already but don't like that they can rub on the inside of the lug holes since the fit isn't perfect. 

Straight 22mm 1,8mm rounded single flange spring bars would works as well, I can bend them by pressing them between two spoons.


----------



## stiggity (Nov 27, 2012)

This thread is why I bit the Bullet and got the OEM Strap for my master control :/


----------



## FrozenCommunist (Sep 4, 2015)

This strap is really good.

20 or 22 mm CrocoCalf (Croco Grain) Dark Grey Semi-Curved Watch strap, Grey Stit


----------

